# Getting Married In Italy...



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Ciao tutti!

I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice about getting married in Italy.

I'm Australian, have an Australian passport but also dual citizenship with an Italian passport. My partner is Italian and we would like to get get married in Italy.

What sort of documents would me and my partner need in order to get married over in Italy? I'm not too sure of the location yet but I would like to get all my paper work organised.

Appreciate any advice and links.

Grazie tanto


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have found the following in case any one requires the same info:

Marriage in Italy - Australian Embassy

I but have EU citizenship...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You're two Italian citizens getting married in Italy. Your possession of Australian citizenship is irrelevant for these purposes with the possible exception of registering your marriage in Australia if that's a requirement your other government has. It's a supremely good idea not to even mention your possession of another citizenship unless specifically asked lest you create unnecessary confusion.

Religious or civil marriage? May I presume you and your partner are opposite genders?


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for your post BBC.

I would like to get married in a church and yes my partner is male and I'm female.

Would I have to supply my birth certificate, confirmation certificate, what documentation is needed to get married in Italy? This will also help me organise my partners documents too.


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

I have found this:

In Italy a Roman Catholic ceremony can only be performed in a church and it will be automatically registered with the Italian authorities, therefore a civil wedding is not required. Mixed religion background marriages can be performed as long as a Dispensation is obtained from your local Parish Priest and as long as you have all your religious paperwork approved by the religious authorities in Italy. Should one of the parties be divorced, the Catholic Church will not allow you to remarry in a church, unless the Rota previously invalidated the marriage. You must have an annulment recognized by the Catholic Authorities.


The following documents are required for a Catholic wedding:



1. Declaration from your Pastoral Advisor that both bride and the groom are active in the Catholic Church and that they seriously intend to have a religious blessing.
2. Certificate of Baptism
3. Certificate of First Communion
4. Certificate of Confirmation


All the above documents must be sent to the Bishop in the city of residence to obtain the ‘Religious Non Objection Declaration’.Once these have been returned to you, they must be forwarded, together with all the documents listed for the civil ceremony, to the local Bishop office in Italy in order to obtain the Italian ‘Religious Nulla Osta’.


Please note that a month is the absolute minimum required time by the priest and archbishop in Italy to review and approve the paperwork.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, all that agrees with my understanding. You'll also need your Italian passports or _carte d'identità_ and (I think) official copies of your Italian birth certificates from your respective communes.

In addition to the Catholic waiting period and priestly formalities there's also an 8 day publication period. The commune literally posts your names on a public board and (nowadays) on their Web site. The former makes for a good photo, probably. 

I'm assuming this is the first (and hopefully only!) marriage for both of you so that there are no issues recording divorce or death records for prior spouses.

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## ladolcevita78 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks BBC for your helpful information.

He hasn't asked me to marry him yet but let's just say I'm getting the ball rolling. 

It's my dream to get married in Italy.


----------

